# JScrollPane - JLabel zentriert darstellen



## The_S (5. Okt 2005)

Ich habe in einem JLabel ein ImageIcon. Dieses JLabel liegt in einer JScrollPane, welche eine bestimmte größe hat. Funktioniert auch super, nur schaut das reichlich doof aus, wenn das ImageIcon kleiner ist als die größe der JScrollPane. Kann man das im JScrollPane zentrieren? Oder die Größe des JScrollPanes direkt anpassen, falls das Bild kleiner seien sollte?


----------



## Sky (5. Okt 2005)

Benutzt Du einen Layout-Manager ?


----------



## The_S (5. Okt 2005)

ich kann nem JScrollPane nen LayoutManager zuweißen?

[edit]

hab mich in meinem 1. Post blöd ausgedrückt. Möchte nicht das JScrollPane zentrieren sondern dessen inhalt


----------



## Sky (5. Okt 2005)

Hast Du mal versucht, das Label auf die gleiche Größe wie das ScrollPane zu bringen und dann das eigentliche Bild mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
label.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
    label.setVerticalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
```
 zu zentrieren ?


----------



## The_S (5. Okt 2005)

Perfekt, so funktionierts! Thx!


----------



## dandi (28. Sep 2007)

Verwendet man da, wenn man das Bild oben links haben will, TOP und LEFT oder NORTH und WEST?


----------

